# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Prestataire de service informatique  Madagascar (Offre mission)

## Madatic

Bonjour, 

Petite Socit sise  Madagascar, recherche de sous traitance informatique. 

Ci-dessous nos comptences : 
♠ Traitement de donnes: 

- Saisie, mise en forme, structuration et classification de tout type de document : 
- Saisie de texte kilomtrique  partir de document manuscrit/tapuscrit 
- Saisie de texte  partir de document audio numrique (Transcription) 
- Saisie de texte  partir d'image  ocriser (OCR-ICR) 
- Mise en page, relecture de document soit en ligne soit sous office 
Pour les donnes compta - fiches de paie - coupons - annuaires - listings... 

♠ Veille Internet : 

- Mise  jour de base de donnes sur Internet 
- Slection, recherche et Indexation d'informations sur Internet 
- Capture de donnes et veille (mailing,) 
- Qualification de pages web 
- Modration de site et webmastering 
- Assistance utilisateur 
- Traitement de-mail 

♠ Developpement Web : 

Cration de site html, php, 

♥ Vos avantages : 

- Niveau de comptence lev (francophone) 
- Proximit et rapidit grce FTP - Messagerie instantane (MSN-ICQ-Skype) 
- Adaptabilit, Horaire flexible, 
- Confidentialit 
- Srieuse rfrence 
- Prix comptitif 

N'hesitez pas  nous contacter au free.mada@gmail.com

----------

